# Ascaso i-mini or eureka mignon mk2



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

First of all, this is a great source of knowledge for the coffee lovers!

I am in a hunt for a small espresso grinder as I as have very limited space - height and depth. Looks like something of the size of an Ascaso i-mini (i1) or Eureka Mignon would be a good fit.

I know people would say get a Mazzor SJ second-hand but it will be a bit too big for the place, plus I prefer a doserless with sort of a timer as my wife will be using it as well.... At the same time I do not want to spend more than £200 on a grinder but I cannot find a used mignon around (preferred to the Ascaso?). I think I saw Ascaso i-steel i1 for ~£220 but based on reading the forum I might be better with a mignon.

Any advise where to look for a used one apart from ebay and gumtree? I need 5 posts to be able to look at the sell section (in case there is something available)...

Please advise and do not be too harsh on a newbie...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi there, welcome to the forum. The Eureka Mignon is a far superior product than the Ascaso i-mini.

Here is some reading for you, in case you haven't googled them yet:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you for the quick reply and for the link. I actually read it and was looking for a used mignon but no success so far.

As the i1 (not the i2) also came as decent I opted to look at it as well...


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Interesting... Just found the Quamar Q50 for around £300 new.... Looks smaller than a Mazzer Mini, good feedback from the few sources I could find... Higher than my budget but seems like a grinder to find out more about...


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Talk to @DavecUK about Quamar. I believe he did an in depth review of this grinder.


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Was the review on this forum? I found few places referring to M80 but nothing for Q50


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I did an independent engineering review of many Quamar grinders for BB.....it wasn't published but my advice was for BB not to stock them. If I were you, I'd pass on the Q50.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

momchevk said:


> Was the review on this forum? I found few places referring to M80 but nothing for Q50


No. The reviews are prepared for Bella Barista to help them decide whether to stock an item or not. You'll need to PM Dave to see if this was the grinder he reviewed and get his thoughts if so.

Edit: oops, looks like Dave replied just as I posted. Sound advice.


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok, will do. Thank you


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I did an independent engineering review of many Quamar grinders for BB.....it wasn't published but my advice was for BB not to stock them. If I were you, I'd pass on the Q50.


Thank you for the advise, Dave


----------

